# To smog or not to to smog



## filtercharger (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm interested in purchasing a 76 280z, but I'm not sure if I'll have to smog it. I thought it was 75 or older, but that was a few years back, when I had to smog my 83 280z turbo. Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## datsuncrazy (Aug 20, 2006)

cars 75 and older, dang.. you'll have to smog it


----------

